# why is nookazon so expensive????



## chocosongee (May 18, 2020)

So I just recently found out about nookazon but the prices are soooo fricken high??? like why can't ppl make fair trades like people do on bell tree forums?


----------



## kojuuro (May 18, 2020)

I think a lot of the prices there seem to parrot some of the ones on discord which are super pricey.  I've wanted to trade on Nookazon but looking at the prices there, I gotta be desperate.  I've heard if you search around there's still some things that are reasonably priced, but I don't really use it so idk.


----------



## Dormire (May 18, 2020)

TBH, never trust Nookazon prices since most of them are sketchy and weird. I do contact peoole with high ratings more though.


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

If you wanna sell/buy/trade fast, I would prefer using the Nookazon or ACC discord servers. Actually found a lot of mats/villagers there for friends and what not. The prices are heavily influenced by the discord community though. TBT is more relaxed c:


----------



## Khte (May 18, 2020)

I'm guilty of expecting and pricing things really high here because I've been using Nookazon and the Discord for quite a while.
I'm always a bit iffy about trading prices now because I just don't know what is a fair price and what is too much.
I've been trading on sites for a LONG, long time and on all of them, it was a bit of a haggling system.
This whole "I want this for this exactly" is new and uncomfortable for me.
For example, I bought Audie on Discord for 80 NMT. Come to find out she is being sold here for 50 or so.
I just sold her on Discord again for 100 NMT even though I was asking for 80 just to get my NMT back.

Anyway, I went off on a tangent. But I believe Nookazon and Discord are so high priced is because there are so many people.
Say over 100 people want Audie. 20 or so are selling her. There's a lot of competition and so people overpay to get her.
Those prices stick and just get pricier over time. At least, that's what I think.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 18, 2020)

Probably speed, availability and the number of users. Things tend to go fast (since it has a discord as well) and there's a bunch of people using it so even if things are priced super pricy, if you aren't willing to shell out the bells, NMT or whatever, someone else will


----------



## Licorice (May 18, 2020)

It really depends. I’ve gotten lucky on there but yeah most people charge prices that are almost hilarious. I’ve had people try to charge me multiple nmts for a basic shirt from ables. My best deal so far was a moai statue for 7,000 bells.


----------



## drinkmyrivers (May 18, 2020)

Echoing others here that it's mostly influenced by the fact that there are so many people there 24/7. And there's not enough supply at any given time so someone will always just try to outbid you for something because they want it now. On the other hand, if you check the Auction listings on the site, some of them end up on the lower end because of the wait involved. The convenience of getting something right away adds to the price tag.

I got lucky there once when I posted that I was in search of either Audie or Stitches, not expecting to get any real response. But a user messaged me to take his Audie for just some gold and rusted parts. I thought for sure I was getting scammed, but nope! Just a random nice dude. Doesn't happen all the time, but there are some chill folks in there.


----------



## mayorsami (May 18, 2020)

drinkmyrivers said:


> Echoing others here that it's mostly influenced by the fact that there are so many people there 24/7. And there's not enough supply at any given time so someone will always just try to outbid you for something because they want it now. On the other hand, if you check the Auction listings on the site, some of them end up on the lower end because of the wait involved. The convenience of getting something right away adds to the price tag.
> 
> I got lucky there once when I posted that I was in search of either Audie or Stitches, not expecting to get any real response. But a user messaged me to take his Audie for just some gold and rusted parts. I thought for sure I was getting scammed, but nope! Just a random nice dude. Doesn't happen all the time, but there are some chill folks in there.



True! I've seem lots of insane prices on Nookazon, but there are a few nice people. One guy literally just gave away one of my dreamies to me, and another gave me freebies when I bought hybrids from him. I guess it just depends!


----------



## mayortiffany (May 18, 2020)

I guess the notion of what a 'fair trade' means can vary to everyone since we all value things differently. I haven't tried Nookazon yet, partially because I prefer to trade items rather than purchase them outright, but I'd guess that the prices are very much influenced by the supply/demand of that community. People mentioned that listings tend to go quite quickly, and I'd imagine that they have a much bigger user base than this forum does. I remember seeing one article (on the Washington Post, of all places!) talking about how they got somewhere around 250,000 users a day.

With that kind of traffic, items are more likely to go quickly, especially deals that are generally perceived to be quite good. I'd guess that since there are more users, there's more of a chance that your item will go for the desired price. Here, the forums move much slower so if your prices are too high, people won't be buying. I suspect that on Nookazon, there are so many users that proportionally, we see that more are willing to pay higher prices compared to here. If it moves as fast as people say, you might not just be coming across the exceptionally good deals because they're snatched up so fast.


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2020)

Personally, I'm not sure why everyone is saying it's so expensive... When I want on a shopping spreee a couple weeks ago, I found 30+ furniture and clothing items for 1-2 NMT each, a few other being 3 NMT, and crafting services being like 3-4 nmt. Where are the insane prices you're talking about? I'm not trying to be rude and am genuinely curious 

PS: For example, take *this tuxedo dress* for instance. Most sellers are asking for 1 NMT...I think that's reasonable!


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

In response to above, I think for people who didn't collect a ton of NMT, asking 1-3 NMT for _reorderable cheap items_ is honestly super expensive and strange to me. It's not extortionate by any means, i just definitely dont have 100+ NMT to spend on reorderable and cheap things (of course unorderables and more expensive items are different). Granted, I go through spurts where i trade a lot. Not just one or two trades every few days.

Not saying it's anyone's fault that I chose not to amass tons of NMT, but I didn't, and so trading for EVERYTHING with NMT (which is what a lot of things are priced at on nookazon now) just isn't accessible for me

and nookazon didn't used to be that way. when it first came out, i far prefered nookazon to here. but as it got more popular, there were scarier and sketchier listings and experiences, and now i pretty much never open it


----------



## Jessi (May 18, 2020)

I ask this all the time. Its ridiculous how much people want for things. I try to be reasonable, but its hard with how much people want sometimes


----------



## mirukushake (May 18, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Personally, I'm not sure why everyone is saying it's so expensive... When I want on a shopping spreee a couple weeks ago, I found 30+ furniture and clothing items for 1-2 NMT each, a few other being 3 NMT, and crafting services being like 3-4 nmt. Where are the insane prices you're talking about? I'm not trying to be rude and am genuinely curious
> 
> PS: For example, take *this tuxedo dress* for instance. Most sellers are asking for 1 NMT...I think that's reasonable!



Pretty much all clothing can be bought from Able's and reordered for less than 3,000 bells. In most places I frequent, the NMT to bell conversion rate is at least 100k to 1 NMT. I guess you could argue you're paying for convenience but... that's over a 4000% price increase if you're looking at it from a bell standpoint.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 18, 2020)

That is probably because , the items/villagers that have a lower and better price end up selling real fast , while the people who ask for a ridiculous amount of stuff for another one stay there because , well , no one is desperate enough to buy that!

Best thing you can do is constantly visit the Nookazon page to see if there's a good price for the thing you are searching , try also checking the Nookazon discord to trade stuff.

keep in mind that , if you start your trades on the nookazon discord server and someone offers you something for a reasonable price , search their discord tag in the Nookazon webpage so you can see if you can trust them or not.


----------



## chocosongee (May 18, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> That is probably because , the items/villagers that have a lower and better price end up selling real fast , while the people who ask for a ridiculous amount of stuff for another one stay there because , well , no one is desperate enough to buy that!
> 
> Best thing you can do is constantly visit the Nookazon page to see if there's a good price for the thing you are searching , try also checking the Nookazon discord to trade stuff.
> 
> keep in mind that , if you start your trades on the nookazon discord server and someone offers you something for a reasonable price , search their discord tag in the Nookazon webpage so you can see if you can trust them or not.


oooo ok thanks for the advice!


----------



## Meggy124124 (May 18, 2020)

I went browsing on there and someone was selling a flimsy net for 60,000,000 bells. You can easily make it!


----------



## soomi (May 18, 2020)

It matches discord pricing, and discord is insanity lol. I never buy from there unless I find a good deal, but everyone on Nookazon/Discord is asking for a blood sacrifice or your newborn for an item they got from TTing.


----------



## Knviess (May 18, 2020)

I used Nookzaon once and never wanted to use that junk. It works for some but reddit is faster and a massive open market. Bell tree is my personal favorite since everyone is more invested in the AC community as a whole and encourages fair trading


----------



## juneau (May 18, 2020)

I use it for the speed and availability, so when I really want something right away, I'll go there because it moves much quicker. People definitely tend to overcharge there, and I knew I was overpaying for some of the DIYs I bought, but yeah it was just because I wanted them _now_.

There are a lot of reasonable traders too, I've done a few touch trades there that were just quick and easy. And free, which is honestly a better deal than we get even here sometimes, a lot of people charge to catalog here and I encountered a few traders on Nookazon who just did 1:1 cataloging for free.

So it really depends. The marketplace is HUGE on Nookazon, when so many people use it, you are going to see a lot of bad deals and good deals. The good news is, with how fast it moves, if you see a bunch of prices you don't like for something you want, just check back in a little bit and there will be more people listing the item already with different prices. I still prefer to trade here if I can, because I like the community and level of direct communication we have here, but when I want a single item that is kind of obscure and no one has a thread selling that one thing I need, I'll hop on Nookazon to see if there's a decent deal there so I can get it quick.


----------



## Aliya (May 18, 2020)

There's a ton of people on there and people usually reply fast. Discord prices seem to be fairly inflated though so IMO, you're really paying for the convenience. If you're more patient, you can likely find the item(s) you want on here for cheaper.


----------



## Flygon (May 18, 2020)

There also may be more dupers on Nookazon, which will inflate prices. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Bioness (May 18, 2020)

A) Hackers
B) Exploiters
C) Discorders
D) Massive amounts of user
*E) All the above*


----------



## coderp (May 18, 2020)

All I know is that I've had nothing but good experiences on Nookazon and on this forum.

Only complaint I have about Nookazon is hardly anybody gives feedback. I've done at least 12 different trades, 9 of them as the seller, and have 1 feedback. I can't usually leave the buyers feedback because I don't often know who they are, many don't even have profiles.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 18, 2020)

Really?  After I found out that the prices for most hybrids are not in fact a flat 30k-40k bells per, I used Nookazon to adjust the prices.  I had no idea that there's a good chance those prices are inflated, no wonder I hadn't had a sale that wasn't someone ghosting on me in weeks.


----------



## LaffinRaymond (Feb 25, 2021)

I use nookazon but only rarely to get one or two odd things, the only good offer I got was marina for 100k but it's not really that good. Raymond went down by half the price (8mil -> 4mil), but it's still virtually impossible to stuff like raymond buy because people never want your offers

Also I'd say it's more like ebay rather than amazon-


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 25, 2021)

It seems like part of it is that while Tbt has a sense of community which means people tend balance their desire to earn whatever their chosen currency is with their desire to form good relationships and be and supportive member of the community (or are pushed towards this behavior by the resulting price norms on the forum), nookazon seems more inspired by Amazon - instant gratification but an exploitative, everyone for themselves attitude prevails more heavily there. For people who like and accept that

obviously this is a huge generalization and I am sure there are a lot of good and generous people who remain that way while on nookazon.

full disclosure, I have never used nookazon and I never will. Not because I think everyone on nookazon has a bad experience, but ther are no trades I am desperate to make, and I have no real need to earn excess currency at this point in the game (except maybe tbt, which obviously I can only earn here). I prefer a forum like this one more focused on discussion and support. But so that is my personal bias.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 25, 2021)

I’ve actually been using nookazon lately to save on some tbt, and have found their pricing quite nice and low.
I recently have decided to get rid of all the flowers around my beach area and have been able to sell them fairly quick there. 
For a lot of my wanted items I have also been able to get them quickly, and sometimes even free.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

When I used Nookazon back in May/June/July, i got so used to the prices to just offered 30k-60k on a simple piece of clothing. It was a _routine _
also, one time i listed a crescent moon chair diy for 200k and someone offered 32 Mil
they went through with it lmaoooo but I only accepted 10 mil
but yeah, a lot of the time i’m just looking for a simple item and they’re all like 100 nmt


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2021)

nookazon users make their items super pricey, ive gotten so many offers denied because it's "too low" but it'll literally be around the average selling price .... it's honestly kinda annoying and i use nookazon quite often, but i'm usually on their discord and you can find more reasonable people and prices there


----------



## Velo (Feb 25, 2021)

Sometimes I casually flip through Nookazon or Reddit and I see prices there and I go ???
I just want to tell them all to join Bell Tree but I also don't really post a ton on either of those sites and figure I would get heckled for "advertising" if I did.
I feel bad for people who get "ripped off" (I don't really think there is a _ton _of intentional maliciousness) but I mean it's not exactly extremely difficult to find the Bell Tree either? So I have to wonder if they've ever tried to find our lovely little site before. 
I digress either way! Hopefully they find us soon, always good to have more people to trade with. Also, I hardly ever see / hear of anyone scamming on this forum (I don't think I ever have at all, actually). But sadly I have heard of it happening tons on both Nookazon and Reddit.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2021)

Coming from someone who used Nookazon for a long while I can tell you the prices are indeed too high. I want you to know I had to try so hard to get Nook Mile Tickets with bells but I kept getting turned down. Then finally on the 50th try I got accepted when someone had 50 nmts and my offer of 4 Million bells was accepted. The trade went well and I finally got them, but during that time it was such a pain to get nook mile tickets. That was until I got amiibo cards I did a lot of villager trading and I got alot of nook mile tickets from them. 

The thing is there is a lot of people who tend to charge way too much because they want to get more out of the item they are trading for and not be too reasonable with the pricing. Most times it can be scams like if you see someone putting Raymond for 800 nmts you can tell that is not possible because you can only hold 400 nmts in your 40 slots of pocket space. Most likely that is a high risk of a scam because the seller wants you to go back to your island to get the rest of the nmts but then they would close their island and steal your nmts and you don't get Raymond. 

My advice to you is to watch out for those type of prices and always look at the reviews of the seller before you make an offer. Most times if you see a 0 star rating or someone who has a few 5 star ratings proceed with caution because sometimes they would use fake accounts and give them 5 stars to make it look like people traded with them. It sucks how the pricing on that site is unbalanced but its how it is.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 25, 2021)

Nookazon is crazy expensive. My offer of 100,000 bells on two natural garden chairs was declined because the offer was too low.  The prices are crazy inflated there.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 25, 2021)

There's always people who will only take crazy offers but there's always reasonable people but you just have to keep offering to find them. I have to say their discord is a lot nicer than trying to work through Nookazon clunky UI.

When I sold on Nookazon, I typically took the first reasonable offer than wasn't an obvious low-ball like 1k bell for a highly sought after diy.


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 25, 2021)

I only used it twice, I trust more this site and some Facebook groups.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Feb 25, 2021)

I just do touch trades and item trades. Have worked for me quite well.


----------



## maria110 (Feb 25, 2021)

I enjoyed trading and shopping there until I found Nook's Cranny here.  Haven't been on Nookazon in over 2,000 hours.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Feb 25, 2021)

I use Nookazon regularly. The prices on there are very high and over the top. I sell and buy on there, and I usually try to make my prices for stuff as reasonable as possible, since everything is usually so expensive. 

There have being a few times, where I think I have made a decent offer for something, and it got declined for being too low. People seem to just get greedy on there. Think it's OK to completely rip someone off for an item or a villager, which is really quite annoying and unnecessary.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 26, 2021)

I know the people on their are very rude I was selling an item early last year on there for half the price it cost in the game cause I just wanted it gone from my inventory.

And this guy messaged me angry for selling it so “high” I showed him the in game price and said I was only asking for half then he was like like yeah ok whatever come over and give it to me now.

so I ask for his dodo code to drop it off and he never replied back


----------



## Valeris (Feb 26, 2021)

If you go to Nookazon you have to understand a few things. One, people are going to throw high prices and hope someone takes; there's a sucker born every minute though if you're desperate you'll get what you're looking for. Two, there's a huge disconnect between that and these forums. When you mistreat someone here or take advantage of them, word spreads. On Nookazon it's not going to come back on them much if at all, it's just considered business and you move on. Three, you can't expect fair prices following those. You'll find them if you're patient and if you've done your research, but it just feels like a gamble on comparison to here; my opinion anyhow. If you want to skip all what I've said and get to the point: If you want something now and don't mind high prices, Nookazon is for you.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 26, 2021)

Most people on Nookazon only want money & rare items and/or are trying to scam you. Its a different culture than that of TBTF where most people are extremely kind and generous, and the majority of people are looking to create a community. People here give away top tier villagers for free, many threads sell IGB for extremely low tbt rates, etc. I can't tell you how many times I've posted a thread in Nook's Cranny looking for something in particular and someone has commented "I'll give you mine for free!" or something like that. I guess its more community-like here than over there where its just cut and dry buying and selling.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 26, 2021)

I have used nookazon a few times in the past but i agree it's pricey. and now its full of ads so it's pretty impossible to use anyway. i went there because i was looking for the rest of the flower wreath/crown diys i needed and had no luck here. i personally never used nmt or igb to buy stuff, i would find listings with a wishlist and offer things i had that they wanted. also i would suggest that u make offers on listings where the seller is listed as online. some people will post things on there and than vanish for days or more. by only making offers to sellers currently online u get responses much quicker and i even had a couple times where the response was almost immediate and i got my item right away. i dont see myself ever using that site again even if they do get rid of the ads. i'd have to be pretty freakin desperate.


----------



## Jaco (Feb 26, 2021)

I'll take the under and defend the Nook.

Maybe I'm just getting lucky, but I'm a pretty heavy user of Nookazon (over 150 reviews), and I've never had someone visit my island and scam me. On the contrary just about everyone I've traded with has been very nice. On _maybe_ 3 occasions, I've had low rated accounts try to make ridiculous offers (like 30,000 NMT's for a cute bed), which I've just ignored because it's so obvious what they're trying to do.

I actually think the prices of most items are pretty reasonable. Most normal items go for 3-5 NMT's or 50k, while expensive items like pianos go for 10-15 NMT. But most importantly the market is liquid and it's easy to compare prices and close trades pretty quickly.


----------



## maria110 (Feb 26, 2021)

On Nookazon, the key was to sell whatever rare thing one had for as much as possible in order to be able to buy the overpriced stuff one wanted.  It's definitely a sort of luxury market that is driven by people who have boatloads of bells and NMT.   I remember one time I was trying to buy something basic from some guy, like wood, and someone outbid me by offering him 1 million bells.  For wood!  He wrote to tell me he was sorry, but the other offer was too good to refuse, lol.

And one time I listed a crescent moon chair for auction and a lady offered me 2 million bells for it.  And she left me a bunch of gifts.  It was pretty wild.

Whenever I needed NMT or Bells, I would just list a crescent moon chair.  Or Frozen set items.  I made good money selling one dude a bunch of orange Frozen items for his "hell frozen over" horror island.  

There are definitely some nice people on there.  One seller, with a very fancy island and house, crafted some items for me for free when I went to do a trade for something else.  And there were others.  But there are scammers and clueless folks as well.

Nooks Cranny on here is better, once you learn how the donate TBT function works and such.  It's more laid back with much lower prices.  Nookazon can be fun when you want to fire off a bunch of trades at a fast pace with strangers. It's more gamified like when you sell your spare Valiant statue for 80 NMT and woo hoo, you can go on a shopping spree.   I haven't had the energy to trade on there in months though.


----------



## Jaco (Feb 26, 2021)

maria110 said:


> On Nookazon, the key was to sell whatever rare thing one had for as much as possible in order to be able to buy the overpriced stuff one wanted.



Bingo. This is the trick. Prices are high relative to what someone could make just grinding on their own island, but if you're willing to sell your extra stuff you can quickly catch up to the market prices.


----------



## LaffinRaymond (Mar 2, 2021)

At least it seems the community is quite generous with pricing, but some people sell stuff for alot but usally you can find more offers.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 2, 2021



maria110 said:


> On Nookazon, the key was to sell whatever rare thing one had for as much as possible in order to be able to buy the overpriced stuff one wanted.  It's definitely a sort of luxury market that is driven by people who have boatloads of bells and NMT.   I remember one time I was trying to buy something basic from some guy, like wood, and someone outbid me by offering him 1 million bells.  For wood!  He wrote to tell me he was sorry, but the other offer was too good to refuse, lol.
> 
> And one time I listed a crescent moon chair for auction and a lady offered me 2 million bells for it.  And she left me a bunch of gifts.  It was pretty wild.
> 
> ...


True, also I still don't know why stuff is 10x the price


----------



## annex (Mar 2, 2021)

My daughter tried getting me a statue of liberty on there and they wanted 50 nook miles tickets. This was quite awhile back and she didn't have close to 50. Seems a bit high.


----------

